# Patches the people horse



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

Just shut up and watch.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.azfamily.com/video/3tvextra-index.html?nvid=131762">http://www.azfamily.com/video/3tvextra- ... vid=131762</a><!-- m -->
XD
I thought this was pretty great...lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Tails (Mar 15, 2008)

Pretty cool. Only part I'm not so sure of is the cheeseburger part... something about feeding cows to horses doesn't quite sit right with me. lol. I do have to admit that pulling the covers up is pretty cute though.

~Tails


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

Tails said:


> Pretty cool. Only part I'm not so sure of is the cheeseburger part... something about feeding cows to horses doesn't quite sit right with me. lol. I do have to admit that pulling the covers up is pretty cute though.
> 
> ~Tails



Yeah, that was pretty adorable. I've seen stories of pigs doing the same things...riding in cars, pulling up covers, fetching beers, and even..yes..eating cheeseburgers. There was one pig that was eating Chinese food...sweet and sour pork..


----------



## Tails (Mar 15, 2008)

Pigs are more omnivorous, though. They'll eat anything. I think horses are herbivores (I may be from Texas, but I've only been on a horse once and don't have a great deal of equine knowledge, lol). Just my opinion on the matter though


----------

